# help gold



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2008)

can someone help me teach me or walk me through the process of refing gold off computer boards etc


----------



## Noxx (Mar 30, 2008)

Everything you want to know is already on the forum. I would recommend that you take a few days to read read read and read


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, what Noxx said- Ive been here for a week or two and I'm still not done reading everything! :wink: 
Pretty much everything and anythign you need to know is somewhere here


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Apr 1, 2008)

Justin,
check out lazer steves site. his info seems to be the most informative as well as visual hands on.


----------



## pilotdan (Apr 6, 2008)

Take your time and learn all you can. Your life is not worth a little gold. It's a fun hobby, keep it fun.  

Also, pick up the book Refining Precious Metal Waste by C.M. Hoke. It is well worth the time and money.


----------

